# IE6 kiosk mode



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

_
From Emazing.com


There are any number of reasons that you might like to run Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 in kiosk mode. Whatever your reason might be for wanting a completely full-screen view with IE6, it's very easy to switch to and from kiosk mode.

To switch to kiosk mode, simply press F11. Now, right-click the toolbar and choose Auto-Hide. Move the mouse cursor away from the top of the window and the toolbar will disappear. To use the toolbar, just move the mouse cursor to the top of the IE window.

To return to standard view, press F11 again. You can also right-click the toolbar and select Auto-Hide again to recover the default toolbar action.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Seems this works for k-meleon, pheonix and galleon as well.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Crazy browser as well has similar option


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

Actually Microsoft calls that fullscreen and kiosk mode is slightly different. With IE, add a "-k" to the end of the target in a shortcut. That is without the quotes of course. This brings up a full window without any menus hidden or otherwise. Looks the same but without having to hide the menu.

Target line would look like this
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" -k


----------

